# Rechner reinigen, aber wie?



## xxxsaladinxxx (15. Mai 2012)

hey leute,

wollte mal mein Rechner entstauben. Ich hörte von Staubsaugern usw...

Wie macht ihr es und was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also, ich mach das 1x im Jahr: das gröbste mit einem Küchenpapier schonmal aufsammeln, dann Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler ausbauen, ebenso die Gehäuselüfter. Die Sachen kann man dann in Ruhe "draußen" Reinigen mit einem feuchten Tuch oder Kpchenpapier (nur die nicht-Platinenteile bei der Graka). Platinenteile, Mainboard usw. reinige ich mit einem großen Pinsel, der den Staub natürlich erstmal nur "wegwirbelt", aber man kann dann nach ein paar Minuten den Staub idr unten im Gehäuse einfach wegwischen.

Nen Staubsauger würd ich nicht nehmen, der ist viel zu groß - außer Du hast einen Aufsatz, der einen recht kleinen "Rüssel" zur Verfügung stellt. Oder Du nimmst einen speziellen kleinen Staubsauger. Viele nehmen auch Druckluft, um den Staub wegzublasen. Das geht vor allem dann sehr gut, wenn man nichts ausbauen will. Aber nur mit ausbauen kriegst Du zB die Rotorblätter der Lüfrter richtig sauber.

Es muss aber natürlich nicht glänzen vor Sauberkeit, sondern es sollte nur nicht zu viel Staub da sein.


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Bevor du etwas ausbaust, erden nicht vergessen.

Und so lustig es auch ist, bloß nicht mit dem Staubsauger die Lüfter zum Schwirbeln und Schwurbeln bringen. 
Schön den Rotor bzw. die Rotorblätter festhalten oder den Lüfter abstecken, damit kein elektronisches Bauteil durch induzierte Spannung Schaden nimmt.


----------

